# First ABT's



## littlechief (Jul 15, 2009)

Stuffed with cream cheese, shredded 4 cheeses Mexican blend & shredded leftover marinated tri tip. They were a huge hit!


----------



## fire it up (Jul 15, 2009)

Looks like you did great for your first ones.
Much better than my first turned out.
Beautiful color on the bacon.


----------



## fired up (Jul 15, 2009)

Nice job on your ABTs. FYI I do not even bother toothpicking them anymore. The bacon holds itself on and everything inside just fine.


----------



## the dude abides (Jul 15, 2009)

With tri-tip?   Nice!


----------



## rivet (Jul 15, 2009)

Very nicely done ABT's! Your first try?.....


----------



## chisoxjim (Jul 15, 2009)

nice first batch,  I like the tri-tip adder.


----------



## littlechief (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone!! 
I did forget to mention that I broiled the bacon for a few minutes so it would be crispy.
If your interested you can see the tri tip here. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=79246


----------



## bigsteve (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## pineywoods (Jul 15, 2009)

Looks great nice job


----------



## shooterrick (Jul 15, 2009)

Good job! Pnts to ya for the first lookin great.


----------



## irishteabear (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice job! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  They look great!


----------



## morkdach (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice job they look great thanks for the qview 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




__________________


----------

